# Interfaz entre una memoria usb y un celular



## otrebor0486 (May 1, 2009)

quisiera poder conectar una memoria usb a un celular, mas o menos como funciona el memori stick del celular, e buscado en internet y creo q no hay este cable para poder conectar, pero yo pienso q si se podria, ya q las memoria usb no consumen demaciado voltaje, y el celular podria reproducir la musica de las meorias ver las fotos y con algun sofware especial poder ver doc de word q hay en las memorias. y por otra parte los celulares cada ves bienen con mejores cosas asi q si creo capas a un celular de poder leer las memorias.
quisiera saber su opinion y si creen q sea posible esta interfas,


----------

